# Parked online, will you receive ride requests



## Newbie tacoma

There is a area near Tacoma Narrows bridge that frequently goes surge pricing. To conserve miles and fuel expenses, is it possible to sit parked and receive ride offers?


----------



## DocT

Newbie tacoma said:


> There is a area near Tacoma Narrows bridge that frequently goes surge pricing. To conserve miles and fuel expenses, is it possible to sit parked and receive ride offers?


Yes, you can sit in a parking lot while ONLINE. Many drivers do that to conserve on fuel. You will still be available to receive ride requests.


----------



## LAuberX

YES.

Never drive around, park and wait for a ping.


----------



## dimwit_driver

Of course!!!! You should always be parked between rides, never driving around aimlessly waiting for a ping. As soon as you drop a pax you should park yourself at the first opportunity. Obviously, sometimes there's no parking on a block so you have to get yourself to a spot. Also, if you get a ride to BFE or a neighborhood with sparse pickings you might need to drive to someplace where you're more likely to get a fare. I have spots all over Seattle and the Eastside where I know I'll get a ping (not sharing). I'll also park in load zones, by fire hydrants, in commercial lots (without paying) if I'm confident of getting a ping shortly.


----------



## Shangsta

When you park, turn on your Pax app to see where other drivers are. Great advice above. When you think like someone who needs an uber you can find some really amazing spots.


----------



## mikejm

No, Uber will see that you are not hustling and quit sending you rides. You are on break.


----------



## Kater Gator

I have several parking lots I frequent; I never drive around wasting gas. The only time I move is if I've been 30 minutes without a ping I'll go to another parking lot.


----------



## Iceagetlc

I get pings in the shower.


----------



## Bpr2

Iceagetlc said:


> I get pings in the shower.


No wonder your showers are so short.


----------



## NapsterSA

My rule is park asap after dropping off a pax. If I absolutely need to move closer to the action (rare), my limit is no more that a mile, two max. 

I carry an iPad and use my iPhone as a hotspot to read, email, FB, etc while parked. New pings typically < 5 minutes while parked.


----------



## Acuben

Yes park . I even turn off engine if i think ill wait a bit.
I even just leave app on at home for primetime while doing other stuff  then go to my car when i get a ride request


----------



## Trafficat

I also park most of the time. Unfortunately it seems that the local sheriff's office does not take too kindly to people sitting or laying in a parked car.


----------



## Kodyhead

mikejm said:


> No, Uber will see that you are not hustling and quit sending you rides. You are on break.


I work mainly out of my house full time and make a comfortable living.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

geez tell them you are an Uber driver waiting for a rider remind the police how many drunks you are keeping from driving. The police where I am at look the other way for minor infractions, like parking more than a few minutes in a loading zone or stopping at red curb to pick up a drunk pax.


----------



## DocT

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> The police where I am at look the other way for minor infractions, like parking more than a few minutes in a loading zone or stopping at red curb to pick up a drunk pax.


Try that at Manhattan Beach (Manhattan Beach Blvd and Manhattan Ave intersection) or Hermosa Beach (Pier Ave and Hermosa Ave intersection, and 11th St Parking Lot A). I hate those 2 cities.


----------



## JBuzz826

Yes!!! Definitely sir and park. I have about 5-12 different parking spots I sit at and wait for that ping. 3 primary parking spots I sit at and always guaranteed a ping. I will admit sometimes when I get to town (I'm 20 mins away from the area) I drove around to see how things are in town. I then will go to a parking lot and sit and wait for the ping to come through. 


Save your fuel, and park and wait.


----------



## driverx.nj

LAuberX said:


> YES.
> 
> Never drive around, park and wait for a ping.


One of the BEST pieces of advice ever given.


----------



## ganerbangla

If you stay home apps online you can get ping too


----------



## Ribak

Newbie tacoma said:


> There is a area near Tacoma Narrows bridge that frequently goes surge pricing. To conserve miles and fuel expenses, is it possible to sit parked and receive ride offers?


Yes it is. It is a great way to conserve fuel, your energy and decrease the wear and tear on the vehicle. Just be mindful of where you are waiting as well as other obvious factors (time of day & special events)


----------



## OGT

driverx.nj said:


> One of the BEST pieces of advice ever given.


Park? Not me, I love dead miles lol. I only take surge or primetime fares. I never work during slow hours. I always try to anticipate surge and primetime. I would rather have dead miles the a cheap pax in my car at reg fare lol. I'm always driving. Besides, I need the extra miles to write off at the end of the year. If you park in a slow part of town, you're waiting for a pool fare lol.


----------



## bobby747

Maybe I'm in a different Market Big City I got to disagree it seems with the algorithm to me unless I'm at a sporting event Or concert we or train station. More I keep moving slowly in my city the more rides I get. And maybe it just works with me I don't know but I'm pushing over a thousand rides now and it seems like if I sit in the city area it doesn't work as good as if I keep moving I burn more gas but as I'm passing through neighborhoods especially in a surge I pick up Riders. Nothing shocks me with the algorithm a new Rider might get our New York just to make him happy 100 mile trip Tilly's not a new Rider I mean driver seems to me the computer knows are sitting still in a major city area it wants you to move around I get my best rides like that


----------



## WildNdsm

Parked after dropping off pax because the area was a 4+ surge. Waited 10 min and no ping. I'm new at this, but that doesn't seem right.


----------



## Grand

WildNdsm said:


> Parked after dropping off pax because the area was a 4+ surge. Waited 10 min and no ping. I'm new at this, but that doesn't seem right.
> View attachment 141742


Hi and welcome to the forum.

Surge only relates to POTENTIAL demand.
This newbie link maybe of assistance.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/

You may like to check and contribute to your city sub forum.
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Cities/


----------

